
P2P Car Rental Platform in Europe - tejaswii
https://ridelink.com
======
tga
In the Netherlands, [http://snappcar.nl](http://snappcar.nl) and
[https://mywheels.nl](https://mywheels.nl).

The process of booking a car a few days ahead of a weekend can be frustrating
-- you spend the time choosing a few only to get a (slow) reply from the owner
that the car is not available. When you finally do get one, you have to meet
the owner to get and return the key (so no early/late hours). All of this for
prices that are comparable with regular rental companies, even for older/not
as nice cars.

I ended up a happy customer of shared "neighbourhood" cars -- you know when
the car is available, and can use it 24/7 with your card.
[https://www.car2go.com](https://www.car2go.com),
[https://www.greenwheels.com](https://www.greenwheels.com),
[http://www.connectcar.nl](http://www.connectcar.nl), etc.

~~~
Rafert
I've been happy with Greenwheels as well. They're available at most Dutch
railway stations so you can easily travel the last miles to a destination that
is hard to reach by public transit. It's also handy that you can tie your
Greenwheels subscription to your OV-chipkaart (the national public transport
card) so you don't need to carry an extra card to unlock the car.

Btw, Car2go is only available within Amsterdam.

------
bernardjcr
There is also the french company Drivy which allows to rent in Europe.
[https://en.drivy.com/?force_country=true](https://en.drivy.com/?force_country=true)

------
seszett
in France, [http://www.ouicar.fr](http://www.ouicar.fr) has been doing that
for a while (I never used it though).

------
ahassan
For those in North America, Turo seems to be pretty good for Airbnb-style car
rentals.

~~~
derwiki
I've used Getaround as both a renter and owner, and have had a pretty positive
experience. The killer featured is the "Connect" kit they install in your car,
that lets a renter unlock the car with a smartphone -- no need to coordinate
key handoff/pickup. It also gives you free 2FA for your car; you need to
unlock with the app before the key will start the engine.

------
Systemic33
In Denmark, the company Gomore.dk is very popular. Mostly known for private
ride-sharing, but they also offer private car rental.

------
xigency
Just from the byline, this sounds like a more disruptive idea than Uber.

~~~
dvcc
It also looked like more an insurance nightmare than Uber but it appears that
they are partnered with Allianz so I assume they have that figured out.

